# My small slice of Germany



## cadetpwr (Jan 24, 2009)

Here are some new pics of my small, 55" by 33", Marklin train layout. It is built with vintage tinplate "M" track that has the center stud contact instead of a solid 3rd rail of the earlier "M" track. All of my locomotives are diecast metal and the blue passenger cars are also tinplate metal. The catenary is fully functional and the electric locomotives recieve thier power thru it instead of the stud contacts between the rails. I am slowly getting the village built. All the buildings are lighted, signals are lighted, crossing warning lights flash. Next project is to build up the roads for the grade crossings. Went to get my molding compound to do it, and it was all dried up. Enjoy the pics. Mike


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

That's a good looking layout. please post some pics of it in the dark with all of the layout light on.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Great layout... I think I recognize it from marklin-users.net - dbmike right?

Always loved the class M track layouts. Still wanting to build one of my own.


----------



## cadetpwr (Jan 24, 2009)

Yepper, I am dbmike over on the marklin forum. I will work on getting a night shot soon, with me rearranging the buildings, most have lost their lights or the moment. The station and a couple of the others are still lighted at the moment. There are 3 Viessmann double lamp street lights around the station. In time all the village streets will have the single lamp version of them. I have about 4 years of work into the layout, most of it saving my pennies to afford the catenary and trains. One also doesnt walk into a train show here in the states and find loads of German items. So I am thrilled when I find a nice vintage building or a single freight wagon. I also model the ICRR circa 1900, but run that out at the local model train club. Mike


----------



## jimmyhardwick (Jan 13, 2010)

Great layout and I love the details.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice layout, the Germans were way ahead of us in several scales. Nice to see it running around.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice layout. I have a friend that models the Northeast Corridor. His catenary is also fully functional. Not something I'd want to try...... I have a hard enough time laying my track straight. 

Bob


----------

